# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  RODA leti u Rijeku

## emily

Povodom sudjelovanja Rode i njena društveno odgovornog poduzeća *Rodin let* na međunarodnom sajmu *100% natural*, najavljujemo Rodin štand na kojem ćete moći kupiti sve proizvode iz Rodina asortimana, a za vas organiziramo i *tri radionice* - o trudnoći i porodu, o platnenim pelenama i Malu školu dojenja.


Tijekom sljedećeg vikenda, u Rijeci se po prvi put održava međunarodni sajam 100% Natural, koji zajedničkim nastupom proizvođača i ponuđača promovira ekološku proizvodnju, energetsku učinkovitost i prirodne proizvode.
Kako i RODA njeguje slične vrijednosti, Rodino društveno odgovorno poduzeće, Rodin let, sudjeluje na ovom sajmu, na kojem ćemo i održati nekoliko Rodinih radionica.
S veseljem vas pozivamo da posjetite Rodin štand u Tower centru Rijeka, od petka 10. travnja do nedjelje 12. travnja 2015. kao i naše radionice.
Na sajmu ćemo izlagati sve naše proizvode od platnenih pelena Rodina pusa do raznih dodataka za pelene koji vam možda zatrebaju tijekom pelenaškog razdoblja, a ovo je i prilika da nabavite svoj primjerak priručnika za roditelje _Iz Rodina kljuna_, koji su mnogi roditelji, ali i stručnjaci, ocijenili izvanrednim i korisnim.
Posebna novost je što u Rijeku donosimo i _Baobaby kolekciju_dječje odjeće.



*Raspored Rodinih radionica* koje ne želite propustiti:

PETAK, 10.4.      12:00 - 13:00 - Radionica za trudnice
SUBOTA, 11.4.    14:00 - 15:00 - Radionica o platnenim pelenama
NEDJELJA, 12.4.  16:00 - 17:00 - Rodina Mala škola dojenja

Ovdje pogledajte raspored svih radionica i događanja.

----------

